# bathing too much?!



## TayAus (Jul 31, 2006)

welp- i have a bichon/jack russel mix.. btw one of the cutest puppies ever made...
well he's all white fur..... 
and i normally bathe him like 3-4 times a week...
Whenever I take him out, he comes in and he's just covered in mud..
Right now we've been getting A LOT of rain and its awfully muddy, ect...
I don't want him to run around and ruin my carpets, ect..
plus i mean.. who wants to hold a dog covered in mud? i'm one of those 21 year olds that buy a dog to carry them in a purse and spoil the heck out of 'em..



well thank you much!!!

btw- i ask because i've owned other animals and i know you werent suppose to bathe them that often because it'd dry out their skin which would make them itch, ect.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I would have baby wipes and a towel handy so you can just wipe/dry the dog off. Buy the alcohol-free baby wipes at the grocery store - they work just fine.


----------



## doghaireverywhere (Aug 9, 2006)

I would only use shampoo once a month to avoid skin issues such as itchiness and flakey skin. To make him smell good and freshen him up in-between, you can use just a doggie conditioner anytime. Your vet probably has some for sale. I like the Hylyt brand. The shampoo doesn't dry out as bad as other brands and the conditioner makes the hair really soft. Also, when you wash your pup, only use luke warm water or else his skin can dry out. Hope this helps. It sounds like a really cute puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I use soap/detergent free shampoo. You should try it.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

3-4 times a week is an awful lot!!! Show dogs don't even get bathed that much!

Once a week or once every two weeks is ok, with a shampoo that's not full of drying chemicals. I use an oatmeal based shampoo. It's anti-itch as well.

A towel to dry your pup off after they come inside is a good idea.

What I do personally, is bath once every two weeks, and I use a coating spray/conditioner every other day. This helps repell dirt. If it's wet, I let it dry and it takes only a quick brush to get rid of it.


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*soap free*

i bath all four of my longhaird dachshunds once a week with a soap free hypo oatmeal shampoo and the key is i use a hypo allerginic cream rinse and let it sit on there skin for 5 to 10 min . they have the softest shiny coats . I also use a suppliment oil in there food to help with skin . the wips are a great idea though ...


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

groomertabby- what kind of oil supplement do you use?


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*skin and coat supplement*

nutricoat is what i use it is a skin and coat supplement with essential fatty acids and it helps prevent shedding scratching and dull coat it has linolic acid oleic acid vitamin a vitamin d3 vitamin e vitamin b6 ... a good dog food also helps i feed blue to my dogs ... I really belive a good skin and coat start with a great diet for your dog ... 
tabby


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks 

So far I'm pretty happy with Eagle Pack, but I'm horrible for using products on my dogs. I love spraying them and they groomed a lot.

Nutricoat is all it's called? Who's it made by? You just massage a bit on the coat?


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*oil supplement*

it is by nutri coat and also called nutri coat it is a food supplement you put if over the food it is in the vitamin isle in your local pet store they make other brands thought that im sure work just as well . Hylt spray oil is a good spray on conditioner though


----------

